# 2015 Nissan Versa Note Gets Meaner Look at 2014 Chicago Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Add a few sporty styling cues to the Nissan Versa Note and you'll get the SR model unveiled today at the 2014 Chicago Auto Show.

Up front, the Versa Note SR gets a modified fascia and grille in addition to a dark headlight treatment and standard fog lights which feature black and chrome accents. The side mirrors have been redesigned with integrated turn signals and there's body-colored side-spoilers. There's also a unique rear spoiler and black wheels cap off the more aggressive looking subcompact.

More: *2015 Nissan Versa Note Gets Meaner Look at 2014 Chicago Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Annafrma (Feb 16, 2014)

*Minor vinyl repair*

My 2012 has a tiny tear in the rear door (interior, measuring about 3/4 of an inch (vinyl) . What is the best repair? Duct tape does not work in cold temperatures and actually made it worse since it reacted to the cold and raised the tear. The color of the area is black.......

The shape of the tear is a very tiny right angle.


----------

